# Crusty old battery caps



## Ratzilla (Feb 22, 2013)

One of the dumps I visit from time to time has a section I never bothered to dig in because it was just all broken up 1940's (or older) era battery boxes from old cars, no bottles at all.  Was passing through there on my way to the worthwhile part of the dump recently when I noticed a big chunk of the battery section had fallen in the creek and all these cool little caps were scattered about the bank.  Not sure they're worth anything, but they were too interesting to leave behind....


----------



## Ratzilla (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2013)

They look ebayable to me..!


----------



## Ratzilla (Feb 22, 2013)

Been walking by the things for the last 15 years, at least, and never even noticed them before.[]


----------



## botlguy (Feb 22, 2013)

HECK YEA ! !   I can see collecting them. Not me but other people. Seriously, I like them.  [][]


----------



## madman (Feb 22, 2013)

great find! instant collection!


----------



## JohnN (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't say I would buy them, but I can say I would collect them. I bet they would sell on ebay.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

I like them. They would be easy to collect as far as displaying/storing them. You would make like a shadow box type thing that hangs on the wall to put them in. Just an idea. I think they are neat. =)


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are a few delco ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NOS-DELCO-Threaded-Battery-Filler-Caps-BAKELITE-/310537805127?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item484d7edd47&nma=true&si=KxE8D0DXV0t6nCppG9I9lC6uie0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JohnN (Feb 23, 2013)

It would be nice to know what they sold for. Does anyone know why ebay would hide the best offer price?


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> It would be nice to know what they sold for. Does anyone know why ebay would hide the best offer price?


 The lot sold for $10...[]


----------



## JohnN (Feb 23, 2013)

Where do you see that? I only see "Best offer accepted"


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't share all my secrets John, it's how I stay ahead of the pack when buying/selling/researching....[]


----------



## JohnN (Feb 24, 2013)

I understand not sharing secrets. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something that was right in front of my face. Like I often do.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> I understand not sharing secrets. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something that was right in front of my face. Like I often do.


 I pm'd you...[]


----------



## JohnN (Feb 24, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim is an info ninja. []


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> Jim is an info ninja. []


 I've been called many things, that's a first[]


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, the caps were a hit at Baltimore, sold them all in the first hour. Guess I'll have to go back and look a little harder for more of them....


----------

